# Top 10 reasons you LOVE your mini horse/donkeys.



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

She Isn't my mini, but I have to make a list for Daffodil.

10. She is one of the sweetest little ponies I have ever met.
09. Her trot is sooooo adorable!
08. I can use her as a hand warmer in the winter! 
07. Her poufy mane adds to her cuteness 
06. Daffodil is a pain in the butt to lounge sometimes. (Like today :wink
05. I love her shade of palomino
04. She always looks grumpy, even when shes not. (hence her nickname, Grumpy Mare)
03. She is the first horse who ever reared when I was around (She was only about as tall as me standing on her hind legs)
02. I can go pet her and she just makes the tears go away when I'm sad.
*01. Who wouldn't love this chubby mare?*


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

10. ya take em away from their friends and that bray almost sounds like "how-how dare e dare you- kenzie? hee- haw hee-haw

9. they pee a lot and you step in but you laugh cuz it's so insanely gross

8. they hate the horses so they make ya hold on till they decide they are done running for their little souls

7. when you walk up and jump on the fence they step back slowly and they are all, "pleasssssse don't hurt me"

ya go out with treats and my donk, betty, just has to be the one to get 3 treats while the others get 2


how impossible they are to send, lunge and do any clinton stuff with, ya gotta crack up


when you are wearing sandels with em and they step on you foot and it doesn't hurt, adorable, simply adorable

when you go out as a 4 year old and tack em up wrong but they sit there like nothing happened

ya go out with em and they don't care what ya do (i can jump on their back and it's like i ain't even there)

ya have got to love watching these two play fight vv


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Top Ten Reasons I love my minis.
Hmmm, well what's *NOT *to love!?! :wink:

Okay, here's some random reasons, no particular order....

They love you unconditionally.
The way they smell.
They are just so absolutely SWEET!
Their willingness to learn.
Their awesome temperaments.
Great work ethics.
That hairy hobbit look they get in the winter.
Comfort, comfort, comfort.
Those soft tender eyes.
Their versatility.

I could go on and on.......:lol:


----------



## SadieBug (Jan 12, 2011)

Ahahaha! I always go out barefoot and they step on my toes like, "haha! i got you now" and it doesnt hurt!


----------

